# Cheery Chicks CK3 Chicken KOOLER Giveaway



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

CHEERY CHICKS CK3 CHICKEN KOOLER GIVEAWAY









​
Our friends at Cheery Chicks has donated a CK3 CHICKEN KOOLER for 20 to 35 birds.











> A chicken is approximately fifty percent water, and an egg is comprised of about two-thirds water. Clean water is crucial for healthier chickens, better quality eggs, higher egg production, and cleaner meat. The Chicken Kooler chicken waterer is BPA FREE. So if good health and eggs are important to you the Chicken Kooler is your answer. Plus "NO MORE MESS!" with "NO MORE DUMPING CONTAMINATED CHICKEN WATER!"





> The Chicken Kooler chicken waterer is suitable for hydrating any backyard poultry. The CK3 Chicken Kooler is designed for hydrating 20-35 birds. We have also had folks use it as a DUCK Waterer, TURKEY Waterer, QUAIL Waterer, PIGEON Waterer, just about any Poultry Waterer.










*Rules & Entry:*

You must post on this thread.
You must have at least 10 prior posts. 



On June 26th we will close this thread and hold a drawing on June 27th.

Winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize. 

Thanks to Cheery Chicks for their terrific donations! Please be sure to visit their web page.

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number, and username to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by June 27th, 2014. Void where prohibited.

__________________​


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I have plenty of posts then


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My girls are clucking with eggcitement over this drawing.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

My chickens sure would love one of these!!!


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm happy to pay the international postage if I win! 

C'mon, win! Win! Win! I gotta win!


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for a great giveaway! Count me in!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the offer! Count me in too!

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I am building a new coop, and this would be a great help, count me in!


Jim


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I could def. use this! Thanks!


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

What a great idea. Sure like the idea of a hanging waterer.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

What a nice give-a-way! Please include me as one who could use this in my new grow out pen!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so glad ur giving away another one of these. Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden (Jun 23, 2014)

I may be new, but I could definitely use something like this! I would not like my chickies to be like Tiny Tim in a Christmas Carole....


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Closed. The drawing will be done and announced on Monday.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks to Cheery Chicks and everyone who entered this awesome giveaway!

The winner was selected using Random.org, a random number generator with post numbers being your entry numbers.

The winner is post number 11 belonging to GratefulGirl. If you are GratefulGirl you have 24 hours to claim.

Thanks to Cherry Chicks for a great donation, and please be sure to visit their site.

https://cheerychicks.com/store/


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

GratefulGirl has claimed!

Thanks to all who entered and CheeryChicks for this awesome opportunity! Please ne sure to visit their site.

https://cheerychicks.com/store/


----------

